# Post an Outrageously Defamatory Lie About the Person Above You



## AnOminous (Jun 11, 2017)

You read the subject, do it bitch!


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 11, 2017)

You're a shitty poster with no value here.


----------



## Jeremy Corbyn (Jun 11, 2017)

The person above me had a very creative compliment.


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jun 11, 2017)

It's actually the real Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Jun 11, 2017)

DailyToastBoat said:


> It's actually the real Jeremy Corbyn.


@DailyToastBoat made me delet system 32


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 11, 2017)

He really had sex with a train


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Jun 11, 2017)

Likes eating pork and drinking moonshine.


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jun 11, 2017)

Has at least 20 body pillows of his waifus


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jun 11, 2017)

Defends tranny autists to the point they will also act as their legal defense if needed.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 11, 2017)

Is actually a normie.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 11, 2017)

Never actually bullycided anybody.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jun 11, 2017)

Is actually a cis woman and deserves no oppression points


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 11, 2017)

Is really @Kari Kamiya of Digimon fame


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jun 11, 2017)

Had nothing to do with 9/11


----------



## Bogs (Jun 11, 2017)

Doesn't possess of PhD of any kind


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jun 11, 2017)

Talks to sock puppets.


----------



## JoonTroon (Jun 12, 2017)

Is friends with black people.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jun 12, 2017)

Is another Shmorky sock.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jun 12, 2017)

A brony through and through.


----------



## JoonTroon (Jun 12, 2017)

Proud anarchocommunist.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 12, 2017)

Is a cishet white male


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 12, 2017)

He's the one who kidnapped Lindbergh baby.


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jun 12, 2017)

Is secretly a hardcore SJW


----------



## JoonTroon (Jun 12, 2017)

Has actually beaten all of the Tekken games.


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 12, 2017)

Was John Wayne Gary's unidentified accomplice.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 12, 2017)

Doesn't throw stones at all.
Never HAS thrown a stone anyways


----------



## Positron (Jun 12, 2017)

Smuggles tiger penises.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jun 12, 2017)

They take dumps in the Slurpee machine


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 12, 2017)

Sucks dickgirls for rent


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 12, 2017)

Can't code worth shit.


----------



## Octopuff in kumquat (Jun 13, 2017)

Is secretly into the men of anime, and uses that avatar as strict cover. Obviously.


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 13, 2017)

Puts octopuses in her kumquat


----------



## Animewasamistake (Jun 13, 2017)

glass_houses said:


> Puts octopuses in her kumquat



I have seen this person be talked about by a friend of my friend who has a friend in WWE that he and Chris Benoit teamed up with Obama to start a crackdown vs ISIS in Ukraine


----------



## Jeremy Corbyn (Jun 13, 2017)

Animewasamistake said:


> I have seen this person be talked about by a friend of my friend who has a friend in WWE that he and Chris Benoit teamed up with Obama to start a crackdown vs ISIS in Ukraine


i give a shit about this


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 13, 2017)

Is an oldfag who's been here since it was named CWCKI Forums


----------



## Animewasamistake (Jun 13, 2017)

Thinks England belongs to the English


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jun 13, 2017)

Has a secret loli collection


----------



## Bob Page (Jun 13, 2017)

Went to beat Breivik's ED high score at his local mall.


----------



## Animewasamistake (Jun 14, 2017)

Jesus Christ dude 

Once slept with a bible cradled in his arms


----------



## Zeorus (Jun 14, 2017)

Regularly attends strip clubs as Russel Greer's wingman.


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 14, 2017)

Is an Islamic apologist.


----------



## Boss HM-2 (Jun 14, 2017)

Has 17.2 GB of rule 63 fanart of wrestlers.


----------



## Pigeon On A Stick (Jun 14, 2017)

Entered in the 2008 Official International Pokémon Trading Card Game Tournament with nothing but EX Sandstorm 67-edition Lotad cards, making it to the fourth bracket until being removed under the condition that people with armed weapons weren't allowed to participate in the matches.


----------



## Bob Page (Jun 14, 2017)

Robbed a bank for weed money


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 14, 2017)

Loves @Mikemikev and agrees with every little thing he says.
Even despises the lying kikes for that matter


----------



## Octopuff in kumquat (Jun 14, 2017)

There's a reason he's icognito in that avatar. It involves him, that lion's ass, and a penis, FYI.


----------



## Bob Page (Jun 14, 2017)

I know why you have that as your avatar.



Spoiler



You secretly want to bone her.


----------



## Octopuff in kumquat (Jun 14, 2017)

Bob Page said:


> I know why you have that as your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's not my type, but yes, still. I thought these were supposed to be lies. 

You secretly intended to dismantle the whole topic with that post by making a true statement disguised as a lie, next thing you know, the entire thing crumbles.


----------



## Bob Page (Jun 14, 2017)

Octopuff in kumquat said:


> She's not my type, but yes, still. I thought these were supposed to be lies.
> 
> You secretly intended to dismantle the whole topic with that post by making a true statement disguised as a lie, next thing you know, the entire thing crumbles.


Yeah i know, I was joshing you.  How much for that supply of weed you carry around?


----------



## Zarkov (Jun 14, 2017)

Makes a living out of posting dick pics on xhamster and is an regular poster on r/incels.


----------



## Bob Page (Jun 14, 2017)

Is an illuminati lizard man.


----------



## Zeorus (Jun 14, 2017)

Made a dating app for Illuminati lizard men


----------



## Bob Page (Jun 14, 2017)

Has a tumblr dedicated to posting SJW-related topics


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 14, 2017)

Got a sex change and worked as a waitress in a cocktail bar. Is that much true?


----------



## Fork Cartel (Jun 14, 2017)

watches football on sunday nights


----------



## Reynard (Jun 14, 2017)

Hates diapers but loves vore.


----------



## Positron (Jun 14, 2017)

Ate up all the chickens, fat hens and game cocks.


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (Jun 15, 2017)

Inserts vegetables into his anus.


----------



## HY 140 (Jun 15, 2017)

is a polygamist


----------



## Bob Page (Jun 15, 2017)

Has this as his ringtone:


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 15, 2017)

Likes sticking rods inside his dick


----------



## Octopuff in kumquat (Jun 15, 2017)

He likes getting berated. It's why he always posts here.


----------



## glass_houses (Jul 2, 2017)

Octopuff in kumquat said:


> He likes getting berated. It's why he always posts here.



A great person to be around.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Jul 2, 2017)

glass_houses said:


> A great person to be around.


Fucks dogs.


----------



## glass_houses (Jul 2, 2017)

Andrew Noel Schaefer said:


> Fucks dogs.


Masturbates to Sarah Nyberg's wookie selfie.


----------



## Bob Page (Jul 2, 2017)

glass_houses said:


> Masturbates to Sarah Nyberg's wookie selfie.


Regularly attends cross burnings.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Jul 2, 2017)

Bob Page said:


> Regularly attends cross burnings.


Isn't trying to become a god by merging with an AI


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Jul 2, 2017)

Andrew Noel Schaefer said:


> Isn't trying to become a god by merging with an AI


Isn't Noel Schaefer, Doesn't stalk a girl for 10-20 years


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 2, 2017)

They sold Kurt Cobain the shotgun he killed himself with.


----------



## Bob Page (Jul 2, 2017)

Is a responsible and productive member of society.


----------



## glass_houses (Jul 2, 2017)

Has a beautiful soul.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Jul 2, 2017)

Throws stones


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 2, 2017)

Is an uncultured heathen who loves to burp loud and lives in a dirty trailer


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 2, 2017)

Is actually a Christian!  That lion is Aslan!


----------



## RI 360 (Jul 2, 2017)

Is conservative and a good lawyer.


----------



## Bogs (Jul 2, 2017)

Entropy isn't seeking work


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 2, 2017)

You're really a Scotsman


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 2, 2017)

your not really Arab


----------



## Mr. Fister (Jul 2, 2017)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> your not really Arab


you look like taylor swift


Spoiler: Proof


----------



## Pigeon On A Stick (Jul 2, 2017)

Gave birth to a live bird


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## glass_houses (Jul 2, 2017)

Has a pack of Lebs on permanent retainer for 24 hour surveillance on Phil. They are tasked with following him around covertly and filming his every move, unmove, action, non-action, snort, huff, flatulence and clink of unused sex toy. They place hidden cameras in every favourite haunt and bolt hole. They seed skips with rare cheeses and hams, carefully placed on top of medical waste, asbestos powder, and rotting human cadavers stolen from defunct funeral homes. Samples of Phil's hair, phlegm, smegma, urine, faeces are obsessively collected, packed in dry ice for shipment to a high security, technically advanced storage facility. Of special value are the high resolution recordings of Phil getting his back shaved.

All of this is because of the pharmacutical industry's biggest secret: Viagra. While Viagra is registered as an inorganic, artificially synthesised chemical, in reality it's derived from the refined concentrated sexual fluids of just one person in the world, and the constant mastication of his waste and viewing of surveillance footage keeps the disgusting and vile individual above in a state of sexual excitement. Fitted with hoses to his penis to catch every drop of precious fluid, surrounded by technicians and scientists who are not longer psychologically able to eat and who rely on feeding tube to supply the vital nutrients they need to live, as the sight and smell of the various kinds of media that their cash cow needs to keep producing its precious mik have destroyed their minds and stricken them with a life long phobia of placing anything in their mouths, ever.
A billion dollar industry is built around one deviant's sexual attraction to the vile creature that is Phil.

You are the only person in the world who is more disgusting than Phil. You should be ashamed. Aaaaaashaaaaaamed!


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 3, 2017)

Never uses profanity IRL, but is a master of the indignant squeak.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 3, 2017)

Isn't contributing to the hole in the Ozone Layer getting bigger at all.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Isn't contributing to the hole in the Ozone Layer getting bigger at all.



Eats bacon and pork chops every day, and washes them down with horrifyingly sweet Manischewitz wine.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 3, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Eats bacon and pork chops every day, and washes them down with horrifyingly sweet Manischewitz wine.


 
Isn't really as AnOminous as one would think, and is, in fact, secretly Chuck Barris (formerly of The Gong Show, currently in Witness Protection and NOT really dead.)


----------



## Mr. Fister (Jul 3, 2017)

Is my sister


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 3, 2017)

Tastes like chicken.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 3, 2017)

Is a better choice for nutrition than chicken


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Jul 3, 2017)

Faggot can't keep a job. Smells like radishes.


----------



## Zarkov (Jul 4, 2017)

Once tried to commit suicide by putting a gun in his mouth, but collapsed from exhaustion after three days without eating because he never figured out he had to pull the trigger.


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 4, 2017)

helped out in 9/11, they flew the first plane into the towers


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Jul 4, 2017)

Cured cancer by deleting his account


----------



## Zeorus (Jul 6, 2017)

Gave us all cancer by registering one.


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 6, 2017)

looking for the cure for cancer


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 7, 2017)

dicaprio organizes sexual parties for a small group of necro-zoo-pedofiles every couple of saturdays at a trailer park outside Denver.


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Jul 8, 2017)

fought for civil rights


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 8, 2017)

Actually prefers Eeyore, but thinks Pooh is more poohpular.


----------



## Somar (Jul 9, 2017)

Has a cow udder fetish.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 10, 2017)

Believes in The Great Pumpkin.


----------



## Rokko (Jul 10, 2017)

Visits Nick Bate regulary in prison and supports him with anal-dildos which are smuggled in...


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 10, 2017)

They have personally taken upskirt photos of Lena Dunham. Why, nobody knows. Ewww.


----------



## Cyberia (Jul 10, 2017)

Is one of Mark Citadel's sock accounts.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 10, 2017)

Took the Lindbergh Baby and is secretly Doctor Joseph Mengele.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 10, 2017)

Thinks anime is complete garbage and only for basement dwellers


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 10, 2017)

Is Grand Master of the Knights Hospitaller


----------



## Fareal (Jul 10, 2017)

Has lost virginity


----------



## Sock Cucker (Jul 11, 2017)

Is actually fake


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 11, 2017)

Made Georgia howl


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 11, 2017)

is a real mobster


----------



## Somar (Jul 11, 2017)

Actually hates Jojo


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 12, 2017)

Is Romanias top people trafficking expert. Can easily squeeze a whole nine year old into a handbag.


----------



## Rokko (Jul 12, 2017)

Is really the guy in his avatar.


----------



## Zeorus (Jul 12, 2017)

Isn't actually that neat.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 12, 2017)

Is probably an American pretending to be French (I don't doubt that personally)


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 12, 2017)

Was not a bullfrog nor a good friend of mine


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 12, 2017)

Syaoran Li said:


> Was not a bullfrog nor a good friend of mine



Is neither Frankie Valli nor a mobster.


----------



## Somar (Jul 12, 2017)

Wished for Walter Sobchak to die in The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 12, 2017)

Is a cougar chaser


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 12, 2017)

Alladin is based on his life story


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 14, 2017)

Convinced Leonardo DiCaprio to send you dick pics, including a full shot making that face.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 15, 2017)

Is a Soviet Russian babushka


----------



## Somar (Jul 15, 2017)

Wants to fuck Nala hard.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 15, 2017)

Has his significant other RP as his favorite anime waifu of the week.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 15, 2017)

Is actually the Eighth Child that the Digi-Destined were looking for.


----------



## Bob Page (Jul 15, 2017)

is a mafia hitman.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 16, 2017)

Is hiding a third eye under his hat.


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 24, 2018)

Is an angel in disguise.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Feb 24, 2018)

you've had sex


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 24, 2018)

A legitimately decent human being.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 24, 2018)

Farted in an elevator and blamed it on the kid with cystic fibrosis.


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 24, 2018)

the creator of the shadow, they know the secret to time travel


----------



## Somar (Feb 24, 2018)

Mother 3 is finally coming to the west.


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 24, 2018)

transports orphans for the organ black market.


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 24, 2018)

Is Adam Jensen.


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 24, 2018)

a professional overwatch player


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 24, 2018)

Has a fish pp


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Calls themselves a bully in the hopes that it will keep actual bullies from bullying them.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Feb 24, 2018)

threw nickels at retarded children while shouting "METAL RAIN! METAL RAIN!"


----------



## polonium (Feb 25, 2018)

Paid a tramp so they could sew his butthole shut


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 25, 2018)

uses xe/xir pronouns


----------



## Reynard (Feb 26, 2018)

Tried to enact upon her fetish is bowl cut vore in real life and it ended with her getting arrested.


----------



## TheClorax (Feb 26, 2018)

Is 0% furry


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 26, 2018)

Seems like a pretty stand up guy.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Oct 3, 2018)

you like black people


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 3, 2018)

You're creative


----------



## Somar (Oct 3, 2018)

You're still going to be relevant in a month.


----------



## glass_houses (Oct 3, 2018)

You're a thoroughly decent person


----------



## Somar (Oct 3, 2018)

glass_houses said:


> You're a thoroughly decent person


This is a lie.


----------



## glass_houses (Oct 3, 2018)

Somari1996 said:


> This is a lie.


You're lying about me being a liar?


----------



## Somar (Oct 3, 2018)

glass_houses said:


> You're lying about me being a liar?


Yes


----------



## Bob Page (Oct 3, 2018)

Somari1996 said:


> Yes


You're one of those dirty aussies.


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 3, 2018)

Is a weeaboo.

Is cool af.


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Oct 3, 2018)

He's not named Sterling Richard Smith.


----------



## ️ronic (Oct 3, 2018)

You can give me reliable directions to a place that is not Muncie or Anderson.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Oct 3, 2018)

Does not have a skeleton.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 3, 2018)

Somari1996 said:


> You're still going to be relevant in a month.


you're a ladies man.


----------



## ️ronic (Oct 3, 2018)

Suffocating babies to death turns you on.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 3, 2018)

Once touched a priest inappropriately.


----------



## ️ronic (Oct 3, 2018)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Once touched a priest inappropriately.




You are Donald Trump's secret furrsona.


----------



## glass_houses (Oct 3, 2018)

Is a sucker for a pretty face.


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 3, 2018)

Is a black.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 3, 2018)

Once chewed bubblegum he found stuck beneath a bus seat.


----------



## TinyKiwi (Oct 3, 2018)

Helped run the Clinton Campaign Team.


----------



## glass_houses (Oct 3, 2018)

Gives a shit about Trump.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Oct 3, 2018)

Still throws stones, despite being told to stop


----------



## SauceRyuKen (Oct 3, 2018)

Thoroughly enjoys Eminem music, Call of Duty and Mountain Dew Kickstart.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 3, 2018)

Enjoyed Revolution 60.


----------

